# Advice on getting a quick car diesel



## corsadesign (Nov 24, 2011)

Hi i had a test drive of a 08 plate astra 1.9 cdti design 150 and i was amazed how quick it was but the car has been sold.Been looking at a bmw 320/330d or a bmw 120d.Had a look at a golf gt tdi but not so sure with whats happening with vw at the moment.Heres the car i was looking at http://www.prestige-motorsdirect.co...ows-201509136874442?source=autotrader-desktop


----------



## tlzeebub (Feb 13, 2008)

Beware of the BMW N47 engine they have a known timing chain failure problem


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

The 330d is much faster than the others. 

I wouldn't buy a diesel unless you do big miles. They have too many issue that are usually made worse by short trips. 

We aren't too far away from diesels getting phased out.


----------



## johanr77 (Aug 4, 2011)

I can't tell from the advert if it's the 140 or 170 version of the engine, looking at the emissions it's likely the 140. If it's the 140 it's not a bad engine but at that mileage and age it would concern me that it's not been getting long runs and the dpf might be an issue. Also the DSG box can be an expensive fix, it should be alright if it's been maintained properly. The cambelt is also not far off being due a change, although it should have been done at 5 years anyway but it's worth a check to see if that was done.

Personally I'd look elsewhere, I had a MK5 GT Sport and I liked it but the wings were a big issue on the paint warranty due to the unwise position they put sound deadening foam at the top of the arch. Also at £7450 he's about £750 more than where I would be wanting pay.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

If you're looking for a fast diesel then you don't want a 120d lol

Or a 320d for that matter


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Kimo said:


> If you're looking for a fast diesel then you don't want a 120d lol
> 
> Or a 320d for that matter


Not many diesels I can think of that are faster unless looking for much newer or bigger engine? 2 litre diesel beemers are plenty pokey. Ze Germans have this sector well and truly covered.


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

The 2015 x25 series of BMWs are producing 200+ bhp. That ought to be enough to get it going reasonably quickly in a 4 pot engine but I suspect the x30 series is where to start looking when considering a BMW.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

MDC250 said:


> Not many diesels I can think of that are faster unless looking for much newer or bigger engine? 2 litre diesel beemers are plenty pokey. Ze Germans have this sector well and truly covered.


330 much better

The x20ds are dull and slow as


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

That's what I mean though mate stepping up to a 3 litre.

2 litre diesel BMW then Merc/Audi surely have the drop on any other like sized diesel engine?

I still wish I was self employed to get that business lease on a 335d GT which was super cheap...now that will press on keenly


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

MDC250 said:


> That's what I mean though mate stepping up to a 3 litre.
> 
> 2 litre diesel BMW then Merc/Audi surely have the drop on any other like sized diesel engine?
> 
> I still wish I was self employed to get that business lease on a 335d GT which was super cheap...now that will press on keenly


Precisely

335d is actually a nice quick Diesel engine. Can't have an x20d and think its rapid lol


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Kimo said:


> Can't have an x20d and think its rapid lol


It's all relative


----------



## AMD (Dec 30, 2012)

Lookup DPF issues, and short journeys. I had a 330d E93, lovely car, very quick but never drive it that fast anyway, was getting 35mpg combined. I used to take it on a long journey once every two months or so, rest of the time mostly short journeys, never had any DPF issues but was always worried about them

Now have an M3 E93, getting about 19mpg, and even starting it smells much better. 

Like others have said mileage should be high to warrant diesel, and not just short journeys. Been a fan of diesel for 11 years but going off it now


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Mines pretty quick. Plus 40+mpg.
not as quick as some but alright.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Mate of mine has a 335D and that's quick, very quick. He's had a few things done to it and is getting a meth kit fitted in a couple of months, so it will be silly quick then.

Personally not a fan of the interior, but it is a nice looking car and shows mine up in a straight line.


----------



## lobotomy (Jun 23, 2006)

Look at the newer VAG CR engines as (>2009) as these haven't really had many reports of DPF issues AFAIK.

You can't get much more bang for your buck than SEAT... I've had petrol/diesel SEAT's for years and not had much/any trouble other than a few common, easily sorted things. For a similar budget to that Golf GT you could get a Facelift Leon FR 1/2yrs newer with similar spec (albeit with similar mileage) -a better looking car (IMHO). I've had the PD170 Pre-Facelift and got (reportedly) 50-55mpg average on my morning commute and I also have the CR140 (Passat B6) and on the same commute it gets ~60-65mpg (reportedly according to the trip computer).


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

me GTD is 184 bhp & plenty of torque so does shift but its a diesel at the end of the day still no matter how its dressed up


----------



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

I had that 1.9 150 in my Astra van and yes very nippy didn't miss a beat I did every 6 months take the epg off to clean but normally clean only did motorway miles


----------



## mk2glenn (Sep 12, 2010)

That Golf in the original post is very expensive. I'd definitely have a 320d over it not to mention a 330d.

In relative terms, 320ds are fast for 2.0 diesel cars. Not supercar fast, but quicker than 90% of stuff on the road.


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

As mentioned try a seat, loads of bang for your buck.

I had an altea FR PD 170 - no earth moving quick but quick enough to say it was a derv!


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

What's the driver for a diesel? Modern petrol are pretty good on fuel, can be cheaper to maintain and potentially less issues.

I've had driven/been in a few sporting diesels, up to a SQ5 as the most porweful. The power delivery and driving just never feels fun, maybe a great load lugger, but no use as a fast / fun car.



mk2glenn said:


> That Golf in the original post is very expensive. I'd definitely have a 320d over it not to mention a 330d.
> 
> In relative terms, 320ds are fast for 2.0 diesel cars. *Not supercar fast*, but quicker than 90% of stuff on the road.


I may be bold saying this only 15 years into the 21st century, but I think in 85 years time people will look back to this as the understatement of the century! :lol:

A little 123d may pass as nippy. A 320d would not even get into that category IMHO.


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

glad its not just me then, theres nothing fast or sporty about a 320d its a shirt and tie drivers motorway muncher photocopier repair man, salesman car. theres that many i'm kinda blind to them now. if you dont need a saloon (if you do as said 330) any of the more sportier hatches FR, GTD, volvo do a version which is around 190bhp but i think there newish to ££££s


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Not read the whole thread so not sure where we're up to but what about a 123d? Fairly nippy


----------



## Wrigit (May 2, 2007)

I have ran over or drove in the last few years:

Skoda fabia Vrs Mk1 - liked it so much i talked the other half into it!
Still feels quick now (to me), and you can always remap to 170-180 bhp on a bone stock car. done some trips around scotland etc easy 50+mpg average

320d - efficient dynamics (163 bhp?) a perfectly good car but not "quick" however the guy managed 70+ mpg in it most of the time!!

320d - normal one, power was better but still not "fast" but it has the mid range punch for easy overtaking and easy progress.

BMW 123d - went out in a customers car with a tuning box, little torque monster and was a nice car. Just not for me

520d F10 - horribly slow and you could drive it pretty much flat out, but you could get 51mpg average on 150mile run. but a comfy daily.

530d F11 - the engine matches the car, if that makes sense! still seeing around 45-47mpg on a run.

If i was in your shoes, i would look at what matches the performance vs running costs, anything german will do the diesel thing very well but a service cost can soon mount up.

Or just say screw it and buy something silly and petrol!! :lol:


----------



## Harry_p (Mar 18, 2015)

Current 320d has 190bhp, does 0-60 in 7.5 seconds and tops out at 143mph.

Not rocketship territory, but as quick as most hot hatches from a few years ago. ( near as damn it as quick as my e30 M3! )

I don't like diesels, but the performance of mundane everyday cars is constantly climbing. Doesn't detract from the diesel noise, and dull delivery. They might be able to make them quick, but they're never 'nice' engines.


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

Harry_p said:


> Current 320d has 190bhp, does 0-60 in 7.5 seconds and tops out at 143mph.
> 
> Not rocketship territory, but as quick as most hot hatches from a few years ago. ( near as damn it as quick as my e30 M3! )
> 
> I don't like diesels, but the performance of mundane everyday cars is constantly climbing. Doesn't detract from the diesel noise, and dull delivery. They might be able to make them quick, but they're never 'nice' engines.


The 7.5s is pretty optimistic in all honesty. My RX is claimed at 7.8s and i've smoked a couple of 320d in a straight line on the motorway before we got to idiotic speeds. Couldn't stop laughing :lol:


----------



## corsadesign (Nov 24, 2011)

Thanks lads for the replies,i was just quite amazed how quick the astra cdti was,i had an astra 2.2 sri 4 years ago and the diesel version felt a lot quicker and they are both 150 bhp.A lot quicker than my 1.4 corsa lol,it is so slow and not very good on fuel


----------



## corsadesign (Nov 24, 2011)

millns84 said:


> Not read the whole thread so not sure where we're up to but what about a 123d? Fairly nippy


 Really like them the M sport,one of my work mates has one, 120d m sport auto :argie: :thumb:


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

A lot of love for bmws here. I can see why as they make some cracking engines. I looked into them when I bought my e61 and after a lot of thought I decided to stick with the petrol. Couple of reasons. 

The x30Ds and x35ds were out of my price range (because they are that good).
Plenty of x20Ds and x25ds around at my price range but also a lot of bad reviews. 

I figured it would be false economy buying a diesel for the torque knowing that injectors could fail, dpf, clutches, and turbos. 

A lot of the cars I saw were stating they'd had a new turbo replaced around 100k so they obviously aren't great. Injectors on a diesel car can be costly too. 

I decided for the same money I'd rather pay a bit more in millage consumption and buy the 525i. I don't regret my decision one bit. I got a lovely straight 6 engine which is really smooth. I've not had any mechanical faults so far (touch wood) and on a run I can still achieve 37mpg driving carefully. Around town it's more like 28 but mixed driving its around 32 which is think is great for the size of the car. 

Ive detailed and valeted quite a few vag cars. I've also found the ones where people have had remaps and a few miles on have smoked and rattled very badly. They've been quick but only because of thr torque which I'm guessing is what the owner wants one for.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

****, on a run I'm not getting far off what them diesels are

I get 45-48 mpg on a 70 mile run, and that's having a bit of fun at the same time :lol:


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2015)

Kimo said:


> ****, on a run I'm not getting far off what them diesels are
> 
> I get 45-48 mpg on a 70 mile run, and that's having a bit of fun at the same time :lol:


I'm intrigued, what do you drive?


----------



## CoOkIeMoNsTeR (Mar 6, 2011)

I won't get in to the why's and wherefore's of wanting a Diesel engine but I'll just throw the engine everyone's missed in favour of the (not quick and riddled with timing chain faults) BMW diesels.





Volvo D5.










That is all.


----------



## Simz (Jun 7, 2013)

I have a 530d m sport, owned for 10 months without any issues despite being riddled with problems, as for performance I had an ST220 before and the BMW batters it into and out of any corner I choose.


----------

